# IAPLC Rules



## aquariumshed (3 Apr 2021)

Hi everyone. First off, sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. It felt like the only place that made sense.
I've been getting a bit confused by the IAPLC guidelines where it states "Each entrant can submit only one entry with the picture of an unpublished layout work". Does anyone know whether this relates to an unpublished picture or an unpublished layout? I see people online posting pictures and videos of their intended submissions and I presume those people believe that rule relates to the final submitted picture and not their layout in general. I read it somewhat differently and thought you had to refrain from posting any images of a contest tank on social media etc. until after the contest results. I'm sure I've also heard people in the past saying they were keeping something under wraps because it was their contest submission. 
What are other peoples take on this? 
Thanks, Owain 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyweasel (3 Apr 2021)

I think your interpretation matches the intention of the rules as well as what it actually says in your quote, ie 'picture of unpublished layout' rather than 'unpublished picture of layout'..
 The rules also state "Private disclosure of entry on social networking media must take place only after the official disclosure by Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd." which seems to confirm it.
hth


----------



## aquariumshed (4 Apr 2021)

Thanks so much. I thought I was going mad because someone on Instagram specifically told me that it was fine to show their works in progress as it was not the final picture. Glad that you interpreted the guidelines the same as me. Cheers.


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Apr 2021)

Am I interpreting what you're saying as you can't publish pictures of your tank online if you intend to enter?


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Am I interpreting what you're saying as you can't publish pictures of your tank online if you intend to enter?


Correct! You can publish after the IAPLC Party when they announce the results.


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Apr 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Correct! You can publish after the IAPLC Party when they announce the results.


Oh in that case I might enter next year


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Oh in that case I might enter next year


Some members in the past ask us to take down Journals from public view in the last 3-4 months of the scape so that they can enter the competition and once the results have been announced they ask to put the journal back, and then they can update with the final photos and entry photo.
It's simple just send one of the Admins a message with the link of the journal you want to hide, we can do a soft delete that just takes it away from public view, when you are ready just reply saying to place back again, simple


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Apr 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Some members in the past ask us to take down Journals from public view in the last 3-4 months of the scape so that they can enter the competition and once the results have been announced they ask to put the journal back, and then they can update with the final photos and entry photo.
> It's simple just send one of the Admins a message with the link of the journal you want to hide, we can do a soft delete that just takes it away from public view, when you are ready just reply saying to place back again, simple


Oh sweet!, now you got me thinking


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Oh sweet!, now you got me thinking


That way doesn't stop you from sharing your progress initially and get advice etc... and still enter the competitions later!


----------

